# Sales Commission after Redundancy



## Phibbleberry (10 Dec 2008)

Wonder if any of you can help...

I'm getting a little worried about my role in a sales company where commission is paid in an ongoing basis..
Anyone who has perhaps taken maternity leave, or is in the same sort of role might know..If my position is made redundant, but the company continues making money off the back of work done, is there some sort of provision made for that? 
i.e Do they have any obligation to pay out for future revenues given that if I was still in my position, I would have been earning (I'm talking about existing business, rather than new -obviously I wouldn't be entiled to NEW business commission..)

Am I making sense?

Cheers, 
PB


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2008)

Unless it's specifically in your contract of employment, it is very unlikely that you would get paid commission on work in progress on the date of your leaving. So let's say you had made a sales presentation to a client but they did not order something until after you left, it would be unlikely that you would get any benefit. 

If it's not in your contract, then check with former employees to see if it was the practice for them. 

Brendan


----------



## Towger (10 Dec 2008)

This may be of interest:

[broken link removed]

and 

http://www.rte.ie/business/2007/0126/davy.html


----------

